# Poisonous plants?



## Pipit (May 24, 2009)

Before my I bring my two babies home, I want to rid the property of poisonous plants.  I know I need to pull out the milkweed I planted last year to attract butterflies.  My DH planted an oleander.  I know that's poisonous to humans.  How about goats?

Also, we have 30 oak trees.  That won't pose a problem, I hope.  Do goats eat acorns?


----------



## alba (May 24, 2009)

Horses eat acorns. I  bet goats do too. They claim they have tannin or something to give them a tummy ache. I ve never noticed. Goats eat many poisonous plants and are just fine. They are known to eat poison ivy as well as arborvitae which is supposed to be poisonous. They like it in fact.


----------



## freemotion (May 24, 2009)

Of my four goats, only one will gorge on acorns and get sick.  You may just have to have a plan to contain them during acorn season.  I have a small paddock that opens into the pasture, so I can just keep the gate closed when needed.  The squirrels do a great job of cleaning up, but they need some time in a banner acorn year!  

I also lost a goat a few years ago, we think she ate some laurel that was growing in the wooded area.  No one else touched it.  Of course, we were guessing at the cause of her death, as she was a rescue and had many health challenges and ended up being quite a costly goat....but we loved her, she was a dear, and I did not resent the vet bills.  After that, I had the area bulldozed and planted as pasture and a few times a year I walk the pasture and pull any laurel that is sneaking back in.  It is quite common here.  I also find tiny yew sprouts, so poisonous, keep a close eye out for those, too.

Some plants are only mildly poisonous and most critters won't touch them as long as there is plenty to eat.  Then there is the individual with a death wish.  Know your plants and stay alert.


----------



## alba (May 24, 2009)

You can collect the acorns and roast them for yourself for snacks over the winter.
They are nice to roast in the fireplace or on a cast iron stove.   
Goats have to eat a LOT of them to get sick though.


----------



## Kindred farm (May 24, 2009)

Not sure where you are in FL, but one of the biggest threats I had when I was in FL were the tropicals & houseplants that can easily live outside down there such as crotons, caladiums and some species of ferns and palms.   Just be sure to look at your local extention office's website, they will surely have a list for you.   Good luck with your new goats.


----------



## freemotion (May 24, 2009)

alba said:
			
		

> You can collect the acorns and roast them for yourself for snacks over the winter.
> They are nice to roast in the fireplace or on a cast iron stove.
> Goats have to eat a LOT of them to get sick though.


It depends on the type of oak.  Here in New England, acorns are very high in tannins, which are poisonous.  There are no species that can be eaten without grinding and soaking in running water for a long, long time.  Some are higher in tannins than others, but they all have them.  Fortunately, they are also very bitter, but some critters still like them.


----------



## Chivasherd (Jun 4, 2009)

When I lived in Texas, the vet told me no oak leaves or leaves from trees that bear fruit with a pit.  But check with your Local Ag Extension office.


----------

